# Do you like this bootie?



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

(Scroll down the thread to click on more displays on the look).

Comment:


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell to the no LOL

And I usually ADORE funky stuff.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

Really, I am in shock.  I have a side that says, "That's some smoking hot booties."  The other side says, "What?"


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 24, 2008)

I think those shoes would look cool on, I always find myself saying eww to something on the shelf and realising how hot it looks when tried on. I'm liking them! lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 24, 2008)

It kinda reminds me of a bondage type of sexy >.<"


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 24, 2008)

It may look awesome on the feet... And I'm usually against peep-toe booties...


----------



## XoMakeup (Sep 24, 2008)

Nooooo! lol
I think they look tacky!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

Apparently, open toe booties and boots are a new rage in fashion.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

Are these for Fall?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_It kinda reminds me of a bondage type of sexy >.<"_

 

Yes, I can see they could tie into that look.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

Here is Valentino's take on the open toe bootie look.  Wow!  This looks more vintage.

Saks.com - Valentino - Suede Peep-Toe Booties






Laser-Cut Ankle Boot -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## sweetie0716 (Sep 24, 2008)

The first ones I do not like at all!! Love the Valentino ones though


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 24, 2008)

i think they are sexy.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 24, 2008)

I think they'd look really cute...on other people.  I have really fat feet and ummm... if I wore those shoes it'd look like a fat guy on a hammock.  Aside from that, I actually really like them


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 24, 2008)

I like 'em too..something about them


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 24, 2008)

After viewing several styles of the peep-toe high heel booties and boots, I am starting to desire a pair.  


Here are just a few more examples.  












Zappos.com - Sergio Rossi AU5789.000


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 25, 2008)

I like them, reminds me of a little Carrie a la SATC....I'd try them on before buying them thou


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2008)

Kinda, Sorta, Maybe..But probably only with a great pair of jeans and a nice shirt. Can't see me wearing them with a skirt or dress..


----------



## TDoll (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno about that.... I've never ever been a fan of booties.  Especially the tie up ones....no thanks.  While the cut-outs are kinda cool, I just don't see how these could look good.


----------



## sofabean (Sep 25, 2008)

it's kinda strange looking, but i have a feeling that it might look better if it was actually being worn on someone.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I like them, reminds me of a little Carrie a la SATC....I'd try them on before buying them thou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You are so right.  I have never worn a heel as high as some of these examples.  I could come across as very intoxicated from stumbling all over the place.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 25, 2008)

I really love them, I have a big passion for shoes, I'd definitly buy them!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever buy/wear them. They do look good on some people.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_it's kinda strange looking, but i have a feeling that it might look better if it was actually being worn on someone._

 
I could not locate pictures of the Bird Cage style being worn (shown in the first post), but I found these.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course, I found Rihanna looking beautiful as always in this trend.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2008)

I am just including these for anyone that is interested in that open toe look on a higher boot.  I think one of these is a thigh high boot thong toe. ???


----------

